# Blizzard verschickt/verschenkt Orc Wolfreiter Statue an Dauer Spieler aus WoW



## Batze (18. Januar 2015)

Wer seit 10 Jahren so gut wie ununterbrochen WoW spielt bekommt von Blizzard solch eine schicke Statue geschenkt.
Ca. 18 cm Hoch, 3 Kilo schwer und *voll aus Bronze*.
Es ist das Abbild der Statue die die vor dem Blizzard  Hauptquartier in Irvine steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Voraussetzungen um das schöne Teil zu bekommen.

Erstellung eines WoW Account innerhalb der ersten 60 Tage nach Release. Angefangen von 12. April 2005 (in Europa).
Ununterbrochenes Spielen (Abo), 10 Jahre lang. Kleinere Pausen, vermutlich bis zu 3-4 Monaten sind wohl erlaubt.
Die dafür in Frage kommenden Spieler sollen bereits per Mail benachrichtigt worden sein und einige haben sie schon bekommen(zumindest in den USA).
Mehr Bilder und Infos zur Aktion, in englisch, gibt es hier. KLICK

Also ich finde das ist mal eine tolle Geste von Blizzard.
Und macht sich bestimmt ganz gut im Regal.
Auch bin ich schon gespannt, wie das Teil, zu welchem Preis bei Ebay über die Theke gehen wird.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Was kostet WOW im Jahr?


----------



## Batze (18. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was kostet WOW im Jahr?



Ich würde mal sagen, so 5-7 Kino Besuche mit Freundin.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Also sagen wir mal 30 x 7 = EUR 210 ??? Da hast Du in den 10 Jahren die Statue aber so was von locker bezahlt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2015)

Ein WoW-Abo kostet je nach Dauer zwischen 10 und 12 Euro im Monat.
Also 120 - 144 Euro im Jahr.
In 10 Jahren macht das nach Adam Riese dann ungefähr 1200 - 1440 Euro.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem ne ganze Ecke. Und Kinobesuch heißt bei mir rund 15 EUR/Person. Weil Kinokarte, Getränke, Chips......


----------



## Batze (18. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein WoW-Abo kostet je nach Dauer zwischen 10 und 12 Euro im Monat.
> Also 120 - 144 Euro im Jahr.
> In 10 Jahren macht das nach Adam Riese dann ungefähr 1200 - 1440 Euro.



Hab ich kein Problem mit.

Wenn ich mal mein Regal hier durchpflüge und den ganzen Krampf an Spielen sehe die da drin stehen, was sich so in 10 Jahren angesammelt hat und wo ich bei sehr vielen nur ein paar Stunden gespielt habe, wenn überhaupt,
ist WoW noch Spot billig, vom Spielspass her.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit.
> 
> Wenn ich mal mein Regal hier durchpflüge und den ganzen Krampf an Spielen sehe die da drin stehen, was sich so in 10 Jahren angesammelt hat und wo ich bei sehr vielen nur ein paar Stunden gespielt habe, wenn überhaupt,
> ist WoW noch Spot billig, vom Spielspass her.



Ja, das wollte ich damit ja auch gar nicht ausdrücken.
Wollte nur die grobe Rechnung von Michael präzisieren.


----------



## Batze (18. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil Kinokarte, Getränke, Chips......



Damit hast du dich nun als Chipstütenkrawallmacher geoutet.


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2015)

Find ich ne coole Aktion


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich nun als Chipstütenkrawallmacher geoutet.



Nöö, Ich verhalte mich echt zivil. Man kann Chipstüten auch dezent von der Tonlage her nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem ne ganze Ecke. Und Kinobesuch heißt bei mir rund 15 EUR/Person. Weil Kinokarte, Getränke, Chips......


Dafür kann ich dreimal ins Kino gehen - ua., weil ich es doch glatt schaffe, mal 90-120 Minuten lang nichts zu teils völlig überzogenen Preisen essen oder trinken zu müssen.


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich dreimal ins Kino gehen - ua., weil ich es doch glatt schaffe, mal 90-120 Minuten lang nichts zu teils völlig überzogenen Preisen essen oder trinken zu müssen.



Bei euch gibts Kinos, wo man für 5€ ne Karte bekommt? oO

Davon kann man bei uns nur träumen .. unter 9€ geht da gar nix.
Und das sind popelige Kinos ..


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne die letzten Preise zugegebenermaßen nicht. Aber als ich zum letzten mal im Kino war (Avatar?) da kostete die Karte im Cineplex knappe 9 EUR/Person. Dazu die Infla seitdem und halt ne Cola und Chips kommt man bequem auf 15 EUR. Kann aber auch regional durchaus schwanken keine Ahnung. Und wie gesagt so häufig war ich in den letzten Jahren auch nicht mehr im Kino.


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber 5€ ist schon extrem günstig - das hat bei uns ne Karte vor ~10 Jahren gekostet.

Außer es sind halt irgendwelche Alternativkinos. 
Kommt ja auch immer drauf an, was man schaut.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bei euch gibts Kinos, wo man für 5€ ne Karte bekommt? oO


Die 1. Vorstellung am Tag kostet sogar nur 4 Euro.
Zuschlag 3D: 3 Euro
Zuschlag Überlänge 0,50-1,00 Euro

Zugegebenermaßen ist das nicht das High-End Kinoerlebnis, aber inzwischen ist die Qualität doch bei "gut" angekommen. Und es hilft natürlich, daß das Kino nicht in Berlin auf dem Ku'damm, sondern auf einer Seitenstraße in einer Kleinstadt ist ...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Januar 2015)

Schön wenn man auf'm Dorf wohnt, oder?  

In Berlin bist du fix mit 12-13 EUR / Karte dabei, ggf. sogar mehr, wenn der Film im IMAX läuft und vllt. sogar noch Überlänge hat. 

Für mich muss Kino schon qualitativ hochwertig sein, sonst würde ich ja keinen Sinn in einen Kinobesuch sehen. 

D.h. digitale Kinotechnik und guter Sound gehört für mich einfach dazu, sonst kann ich mir auch ne BR zu Hause anschauen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schön wenn man auf'm Dorf wohnt, oder?


Dorf und Kleinstadt ist schon ein Unterschied. zudem: TIL, daß ich nicht in einer Kleinstadt, sondern sogar in einer *Mittel*stadt wohne. 



> Für mich muss Kino schon qualitativ hochwertig sein, sonst würde ich ja keinen Sinn in einen Kinobesuch sehen.
> D.h. digitale Kinotechnik und guter Sound gehört für mich einfach dazu, sonst kann ich mir auch ne BR zu Hause anschauen.


Nur weil die Qualität nicht ohne Makel ist (zB sehen die "Gläser" der 3D Brillen für mich unterschiedlich dunkel aus, woran ich mich aber nach kurzer Zeit gewöhne), heißt das ja nicht, daß wir die Filme hier wie im letzten Jahrtausend noch von großen Filmrollen sehen und nur ein Kofferradio als Lautsprecher unter der Leinwand steht...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Januar 2015)

... dachte der Chef eurer Dorfjugendgang parkt mit seinem prollig tieferlegtem KfZ hinter dem Kino, kurbelt die Scheiben runter und beschallt euer Dorf und die Nachbardörfer mit seinem "total geilen Bass, Altah!".



Das war bislang immer meine Sichtweise von Dorfkino bzw. Unterhaltung auf dem Lande.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Januar 2015)

...für den echten Berliner ist doch alles jenseits von Mitte schon "Dorf".


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Kleinere Pausen, vermutlich bis zu 3-4 Monaten sind wohl erlaubt.


Sind wohl auch maximal 60 Tage am Stück.


----------



## Batze (19. Januar 2015)

Und wie erwartet, ebay Angebote lassen nicht lange auf sich warten. Klick


----------



## Sanador (19. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wie erwartet, ebay Angebote lassen nicht lange auf sich warten. Klick



Gedanklich dachte ich mir vor Anklicken des Links, dass sicherlich nicht so viele dumm genug sind hunderte von Euro für so eine Statue auszugeben...Abermals habe ich die Menschheit unterschätzt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Da holen sich einige ihre bisherigen Beiträge zurück.


----------



## Batze (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da holen sich einige ihre bisherigen Beiträge zurück.



Du meinst, warum 10 Jahre spielen und Abo zahlen, wenn es das Teil bei ebay billiger gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Nö. Das Geld was sie einnehmen langt für 10 weitere Jahre WOW.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Aber die Angebote gab es schon kurz nachdem die ersten Dinger vor 3-4 Tagen ankamen.

*Edit* Hier stand erst unrecherchierter Quatsch. 
Die Angebote wären teilweise (mal abgesehen von den überzogenen Angeboten) vertrauenswürdiger, wenn sie als Aufmacherbild nicht das nehmen würden, was auf mmo-champion vor ein paar Tagen zu sehen war. ^^


----------



## Hirschl (20. Januar 2015)

Wow krass ! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Dinger SO teuer sind.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2015)

Die Dinger sind so teuer wie einige Deppen bereit sind zu bezahlen.


----------



## USA911 (20. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Trotzdem ne ganze Ecke. Und Kinobesuch heißt bei mir rund 15 EUR/Person. Weil Kinokarte, Getränke, Chips......



Wo und wie gehst Du ins Kino? So günstig!!! Kino 3D 11,00 - 12,00€, Bier 0,3l alleine 3-4€, Popcorn ca. 4-6€


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wo und wie gehst Du ins Kino? So günstig!!! Kino 3D 11,00 - 12,00€, Bier 0,3l alleine 3-4€, Popcorn ca. 4-6€


Einfach mal 90-120 Minuten nichts fressen und saufen: unbezahlbar.


----------



## USA911 (21. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einfach mal 90-120 Minuten nichts fressen und saufen: unbezahlbar.



Das erzähl mal meiner Leber, die fängt dann einen Aufstand an und zieht die Milz auf Ihre Seite...!


----------

